# DIY Caves - with a blow torch and sawzall!



## Skeeter

Made a couple caves for the feesh a couple days ago. Took some black PVC pipe cut it into cave - like shape. Then I tried to heat it up (used a torch, oven was too slow!) to make it malleable so the rocks would stick to it, like I read someone suggested a while back on here. That didn't work, but it gave it a nice texture and made the pipe bend to be more organic looking. So I just took some AQUARIUM SAFE glue stuff (it's late, I forget what it's called) and spread it around on there with a paper towel (poor man's paint brush) and stuck handfulls of rocks to it.
Let it air out and dry for a couple days, then let it soak for a long time with a bunch of flushing. Got 'em in now, and they're looking pretty good. Fish are kinda skeptical so far, but I've seen my Oscar (they like caves?) and red tail poking around in 'em a little.























[/url]


----------



## Lupin

Excellent!


----------



## SKAustin

Nicely Done Skeeter. Excellent work, and they look stunning.


----------



## willow

ok i'm sure i posted in h3ere already.......... :? 
well done you,they look fantastic.


----------

